# Illner und Rentmeister neue Tester bei Quantum/Browning



## Anglerboard-Team (11. Oktober 2006)

*Illner und Rentmeister neue Tester bei Quantum/Browning*

Tostedt.
Mit Robin Illner und Nils Rentmeister verstärken ab sofort zwei bekannte Friedfischangler die Tester-Riege bei Browning und Quantum. Die beiden haben es beim Fischen besonders auf kapitale Exemplare abgesehen und bevorzugen die englischen Methoden des "Coarse Fishings" und "Specimen Huntings". 

Damit bewegen sie sich irgendwo zwischen den Marken Browning und Quantum, denn ihre Angelart ist weder dem Stippen, Match- oder Feederangeln im Sinne von Gemeinschaftsangelei (Browning) zuzuordnen, noch der gezielten Großkarpfenangelei (Quantum Carp System).

Bei Ihrer Pirsch auf kapitale Rotaugen, Barben oder auch Schleie, lassen sie gerne ihre innovative Techniken mit bewährten Methoden verschmelzen. Die ständige Optimierung ihrer Angeltechniken brachte beiden schon bemerkenswerte Fänge ein. Als freie Autoren für die Fachpresse sind die
ehemalige Mitglieder der Pro Fish Association bereits durch zahlreiche Berichte in der Szene bekannt.

Auch bei Fernsehproduktionen mit "Planet Angeln Today" (Terra Nova) konnte man Robin Illner und Nils Rentmeister bereits in Aktion erleben. Als aktuelles Projekte drehen die beiden Angelvideos in der Serie „Friedfisch Power“. 

Sie gestatten immer wieder einen Blick in ihre Trickkiste und wollen andere Petrijünger vom Reiz des Angelns auf kapitale Friedfische überzeugen. Das vorwiegende Angelrevier der beiden Friedfischspezis ist das Ruhrgebiet. Hier trifft man sie häufig an Ruhr und Lippe, sowie den zahlreichen Baggerseen
und Kanälen. Aber auch viele andere Gewässer in Deutschland und im angrenzenden Ausland werden von den Friedfischspezialisten befischt.

Der Chemiestudent Nils Rentmeister und der Geowissenschaftler Robin Illner werden dabei helfen, die von Browning und Quantum angebotenen Produkte in den verschiedensten Situationen des Friedfischangelns zu testen und weiter zu entwickeln. Sie schließen damit eine bestehende Lücke zwischen den Browning Friedfischteams und den Mitgliedern des Quantum Carp Teams.

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

